# whats better h-drol or m-drol? any help from guys who remember the difference? thnx f



## unclem (Jul 9, 2010)

anybody tell me wats better h-drol or m-drol and can i run them together or just alone and count that as my oral?


----------



## Hubauer (Jul 10, 2010)

From what I've read, h-drol is more for cutting, and m-drol is for bulking. I was looking into m-drol but alot of people tell me it's not worth it because of the sides.


----------



## Silver Back (Jul 10, 2010)

I would use the SD (MDrol) for bulking purposes. SD lowers blood glucose so low carb dieting while on would make you miserably lethargic. Sides can be a bit harsh too with high dosages. It's not a first timers PH. 

4-Chloro (Hdrol) is a great all around PH. Can be used for cutting or bulking. Very lean gains and few sides. 

Both are great PHs imo.


----------



## MDR (Jul 12, 2010)

I like m-drol.  I know a lot of people complain about sides, but if I keep the cycle short and the dosages short, I get a nice kicker for injectible cycles.  I also agree with the carb issue.  Low-carbs and m-drol don't mix too well for me because of the lethargy.  Response to this stuff seems to vary widely, but for some it really works well.  Lots of info out there, so I would recommend reading up on the pros and cons.  There is no doubt that m-drol can be very harsh on your lipid profile, along with many other sides possible.


----------



## unclem (Jul 12, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Define better? You wont gain a thing unless youre eating like a small army.
> 
> mdrol is versatile. Bulk or cut. Its methylated masteron but its not nearly as dry as masteron is. Its like a drier version of Drol for sure, far as explosive strength and lean gains. You'll gain less adipose on mdrol than you will on anadrol.
> 
> ...


 
nice post gears. iam going to use it with a injectable in the grams range. thnx.


----------



## unclem (Jul 12, 2010)

no this aint my first rodeo, i have been using gear 20yrs. all my organs are fine but i do use liver, kidney, prostate protection. as iam 44 i dont want a golf ball for a prostate lol. thnx for all advice guys everybody.


----------

